# big block springs up front



## Dannyz (May 5, 2009)

today i acquired a new set up big block springs. it was a part of a complete disc brake and front suspension kit (sad ass story guy restored a gto convertible to showroom quality all original except for a 600 hp engine and ten miles into his virgin trip swerves to avoid a dear and rolls it). The springs are for a big block gto and I am planning on putting in a 350 small block. Will this cause the front to be too high? Should I cut them or buy new springs for the small block? If I have these up front what can the back just be regular new springs?

Anyone want to buy these and I will just buy new lowered small block ones?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Your front end will be way too high. Just put in regular small block springs. Even with the new small block springs you'll have plenty of height. You may even want to consider putting in 1" drop and regulars in the back. Should give it a little rake....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

:agree


----------



## Dannyz (May 5, 2009)

anyone know where i can get them for cheaper than the 165 from year one?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Try your local auto parts store.... Thats where I bought my replacements..


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

well it depends are you putign a small block chevy 350 or a pontiac 350? the main thing to remember is pontiac did not make a big block or small block a 326 is the same block size has a 400 so thare is no big block or small block springs however the gtos came with heavy duty springs that were stiffer for betetr handeling but if your puting a smallbore pontiac like a 350 in thare it should be fien if you put a smallblock light chevy 350 in thare thin you should open a chevy book and order the small block chevelle springs for the same year, seeign has thay have the same fame and controll arms the sprigns should fit fine.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

64-72 A-body all use the same front suspension parts. If he had a big block chevy in the GTO, then the springs will be too high. If it was a pontiac, it is the same as posted above. Install them and see how it sits, should be OK. I put springs in the rear of my 70 from Advanced that were for an AC car, and they are fine. AC car springs just have a higher spring rate, so it will stiffen it up a bit.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

He's got a Chevy 350, so the small block springs are the ticket. I would put in springs for a 327-350 equipped Chevelle.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

i agree with geeteeohguy use the chevy 327-350 springs and it should look right, the a body cars have alot of intechangeible parts so if you cant find what you need in the pontiac book try the chevelle book o the buick and oldsmobile books. how sad it is that gm could make cars that flexible back thin and thay looked that good and now thay cant keep it together


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

danthepontiacman said:


> i agree with geeteeohguy use the chevy 327-350 springs and it should look right, the a body cars have alot of intechangeible parts so if you cant find what you need in the pontiac book try the chevelle book o the buick and oldsmobile books. how sad it is that gm could make cars that flexible back thin and thay looked that good and now thay cant keep it together


Look at the prices of the new cars back then, it's easy to see why they sold so many and why they are not selling now!


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

no kiding but you know why thare so high now? my tempest has the 326 v8 with a 2 barrel and the automatic and a am radio and its price was about 2200, cars now coem with everythign on theme has standerd but you still got to pay for it, thats why thare so high, i saw a 68 gto on ebay a while back and it had almost everything you could get and its price was about 5000! it sead that was about the price for a base cadi so you see how it afects things. dont get me wrogn we need ac and safety stuff but do we really need all the bells and whistles has standerd?


----------

